# (2) Case IH MX255 Tractors W/ HLA 5206 Snow Wing



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

2005 Case Ih MX 255 5,907 hrs (30 hrs snow plowing)
HLA 5206 Wing Plow and undercarriage (2015)
Complete setup ready to plow, LED bar, beacon light, rear strobe lights, rear wheel weights on axle, comes with extra set of rear tires (duals) and front 100# weights, 4 SCVs

Asking $80,000 USD









2006 Case Ih MX 255 3,538hrs (30 hrs snow plowing)
HLA 5206 Wing Plow and undercarriage (2015)
Complete setup ready to plow, LED bar, beacon light, rear strobe lights, comes with extra set of rear tires (duals) and front 100# weights, 4 SCVs

Asking $85,000 USD









These have only plowed one season (3 events). Good running machines, just don't have lots big enough for them anymore. Will make a deal on both for $160,000.

Message or call Nick (317) 605-8043


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

Can separate tractor and plow. Almost brand new plows.


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

Will separate each plow for $20,000 with undercarriage. Undercarriage is bolt on so moving between different models/ manufactures isn't that difficult. The plow can be hooked up to any wheel loader coupler as well. Removable side wings to get under trailers. Over 30k new.


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

sold


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, that was quick.


----------

